# A good Day



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Another small victory for gun owners today. The anti's are already vowing for more Bills to come. What a waste of time and money.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

what victory are you referring to?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ah never mind i found it haha.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/politics/senate-guns-vote/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

You can watch it streaming live

http://www.senate.gov/floor/index.htm

Feinstein is having a fit the background checks didn't pass they are about to vote on her amendment right now


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Her AWB didn't pass, it needed 60 votes to pass.

40 voted for it 60 against it


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

if i would have know this was going to happen, i wouldnt have gotten so concerned months ago. a great day indeed. it's guaranteed that they are going to keep passing more smaller bills to try and "get something done" 
and i think there might be a media storm about why nothing was passed, and all this other crud.
my mom subscribed to emails from obamas lackeys. i dont see one coming right now...


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Jonny you should sign up for Email Alerts from GOA. They will email you when something important is going on and give you a link to a pre-written letter to email our Senators.

The NRA also has one.

Go to www.gunowners.org and click the red tab to receive GOA Alerts.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

It was a good day but not over yet


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

thought it was funny that the prez accuses the other side of playing politics when stinky reid voted against it just so he could bring it back the floor at a later date.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Did you see the public opinion poll saying 86% of the people favor background checks? It was in the link by IGbullshark.

I don't know what country they did the survey in, but now way in this country could they get that many people to favor it.Here's a C&P of that public opinion poll.



> The most recent surveys included a CNN/ORC International poll released last week that indicated 86% of the public supported some form of background checks that are not currently required by law for gun sales, and an ABC News/Washington Post survey released Tuesday which indicated that 86% of Americans said they favored background checks for gun sales on the internet and at gun shows.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ahhh, I favor background checks. Until someone convinces me otherwise. I dont feel every tom dick and harry should have the right to buy a firearm. It is an awesome responsibility to own a firearm. Are background checks practical? Not sure. Would it help? doubt it. I can buy a firearm tomorrow no questions asked. That will always be the crux of the problem. How do you stop the black market sales.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

saugmon said:


> Did you see the public opinion poll saying 86% of the people favor background checks? It was in the link by IGbullshark.
> 
> I don't know what country they did the survey in, but now way in this country could they get that many people to favor it.


its not surprising. most polling agencies make the numbers say what they want to. for example, they take a poll of 100 random people and for arguments sake lets say the percentage of those supporting background checks ends up being 50/50. the polling agency then looks at the info (filled out prior to taking the poll) of each individual person who was polled. the agency then throws out all of the votes from all people who voted republican in the last election. after that, the percentage supporting background checks shoots up to 83% instead of 50%.

its complete BS but thats how these polls are done.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Ahhh, I favor background checks. Until someone convinces me otherwise. I dont feel every tom dick and harry should have the right to buy a firearm. It is an awesome responsibility to own a firearm. Are background checks practical? Not sure. Would it help? doubt it. I can buy a firearm tomorrow no questions asked. That will always be the crux of the problem. How do you stop the black market sales.


We already have background checks...
The exception is when buying or selling from private individuals. Even at gun shows, dealers are required to run background checks for anyone purchasing a firearm. 


> I can buy a firearm tomorrow no questions asked.


You sir are a law abiding citizen. It should be that easy for us (the law abiding) to purchase a firearm.
There are thousands of folks that attempt to purchase firearms illegally and are stopped because of background checks. What happens to these folks when they are denied?? They walk away. Why aren't we prosecuting these individuals?
It is a fact that less than 2% of firearms purchased at gun shows are used during the commission of a crime.
Would extended background checks have stopped the tragedy at Sandy Hook? We all know the answer to that...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> Would extended background checks have stopped the tragedy at Sandy Hook? We all know the answer to that...


just incase we all dont know..

NO, because he killed his mother and took her legally owned guns.


----------

